# isdn ohne ntba ?



## nils11 (10. März 2002)

ahoi,

ich habe im moment folgende situation: ich benutze momentan mehr oder weniger glücklich isdn. alles ja schön und gut. nun will ich allerdings einen neuen pc haben, der in einem anderen zimmer stehen soll. allerdings hab ich keine lust, die ganzen kabel vom ntba neu zu verlegen. deshalb meine frage: gibt es trotzdme ne möglichkeit, in dem anderen zimmer isdn zu nutzen ???

ach ja: das usb-kabel vonner teledat zu verlängern geht auch nicht.
ach ja ²: im zimmer, wo der pc künftig stehen soll, ist nur ne normale telefonbuchse.


----------



## Psyclic (10. März 2002)

netzwerk
län geres usb kabel kaufen


----------



## Thimo Grauerholz (10. März 2002)

hmm *GGG*

deine telefonbuchse an den digitalen ausgang deiner telefonanlage schließen.


----------



## Thomas Lindner (10. März 2002)

Also eines nach dem anderen:

ISDN wirst Du ohne den NTBA nicht erreichen!

Gibt es zwei Möglichkeiten:

Entweder Du verlängerst eben doch die Kabel und legts den NTBA ins 2. immer oder wie bereits gepostest Du legst eine Leitung vom S0 Bus des NTBA in das zweite Zimmer.

Das USB Kabel würde ich eher nicht verlängern ( obiger Tread ) das läuft meist eher unglücklich ab, habe ich schon in einigen Fällen getestet ( USB-Repeater-Kabel ).

Möglichkeit wäre noch auf Funkübertragung umzusteigen ( eine Frage des Geldes *sfg* ) die Telekom und bestimmt auch andere Anbieter bieten da dementsprechende Hardware an.


----------



## Flame (11. März 2002)

telefondose verlegen.  so hab ich es gemacht. ich hab in jedem zimmer eine.

usb ist abzuraten, da es bei längeren entfernungen schief geht. usb ist maximal 5m.
ansonsten brauchste ein aktivhub mit separatem netzteil. 

http://www.heise.de/ct/Redaktion/ciw/usb.html

bluetooth wäre noch ne möglichkeit, die innovativ ist. *löl*

mit neuem vertrag bei 1&1.:

Kabellose ISDN-Box NetXXL Bluetooth im Wert von 284,- € jetzt zum supergünstigen Preis von 49 €*!







http://xxl.einsundeins.com/xxl/bluetooth.php?sid=85239c4b63626772c6f8eef56c876b2f

da kannste bis zu 100 meter von der ntba weg sein.


----------



## nils11 (11. März 2002)

*hm...*

also netzwerk schonmal nicht, da zwischen den beiden zimmern das bad ist,und ich nicht unbedingt durch badewanne und dusche bohren will  .
und funkübertragung ist mir zu teuer.

und die telefondose verlegen wäre dann das gleiche, wie das ntba umzulegen  ???


----------



## Thomas Lindner (19. März 2002)

Wenn aber doch im zweiten Zimmer ne normale Telefondose ist, wird die doch auch ein Kabel haben ( 2 oder 4adrig? ), also das kannst Du doch nutzen und der NTBA im 1. Zimmer muss doch auch an der normalen Annalogtelefondose hängen (???) also wo ist noch das Prob?

Keine Leitung zu verlegen, nur EINE (?) Anschlussdose auszutauschen!


----------



## nils11 (20. März 2002)

*hm...*

hm, sicher, dass das geht  ??? den das ntba hat doch überhaupt keine verbindung mit der dose im 2. zimmer  .


----------



## Thomas Lindner (20. März 2002)

Hmm, also das zu beantworten ist nicht so einfach:

Der NTBA ( 1. Zimmer ) ist doch auch an der analogen Dose (NFN oder F codierte Dose für analoge Telefone) und die im zweiten Zimmer ist auch sicherlich ne N o. NFN codierte Dose.

Nun musst Du feststellen von wo die zweite Dose Ihre Zuleitung bekommt (?)....

... bekommt Sie die von der ersten Dose, klemst Du das Kabel an der Quelle ab ( notigenfalls 1m verlängern / Zwischendose zum verklemmen ) und hängst die Strippe an den S0 Bus des NTBAs....

... im zweiten Zimmer klemmst Du dann die anloge Telefondose ab und schraubst ne digitale ( RJ45 ) dran und die Sache müsste gehen.

( Voraussetzung : 


4 adriges Kabel, das zur Dose im zweiten Zimmer führt
das das Kabel ( an Quelle ) in der Nähe des NTBAs ist

Viel Glück und wenn noch Fragen sind....


----------



## nils11 (21. März 2002)

*achso...*

achso, nun hab ich es endlich verstanden  .

danke für die anleitung.


----------



## Thomas Lindner (22. März 2002)

Schitte bön - hoffe es klappt...


----------



## Flens (26. März 2004)

*nochmal die Sache mit Bluetooth*

Hi,

hab so etwas ähnliches vor.

Meine Telefonanlage (mit ISDN Modem) steht im Büro. Daran ist über USB Kabel der Rechner angeschlossen. Nun möchte ich aber auf die Telefonanlage auch im Wohnzimmer zugreifen können. Da habe ich mir überlegt, dass mit Bluetooth zu lösen. Also ein Bluetooth Teil am Laptop und den anderen an die Telefonanlage.

Nun meine Frage:

Funktioniert sowas? Wenn ja, was für ein Bluetooth Adapter muss an die Telefonanlage. Die hat ja nicht den länglichen USB-Port sondern den Eckigen.

Gruß

Flens


----------

